# Hello from Sunny Greece



## PAT4NEIL

Hello all

We have been in Greece for a week now and are having such a great time.

We have stayed on some fantastic wild camps, first at Ammoudia, and now Kanali overlooking the sea.

At Ammoudia we did a great Kayaking trip along the river about 10km, we say great wildlife, kingfishers, nightingales, adders, and a Beaver. The only problem I had was getting out of the kayak and fell into the river and made a right pr.t of my self, no change there then.

We have met up with max and Hans from FACTS (bess91), and some great dutch people.

We are in Preveza and have just had a most delicious kebab on the port side. 

We hope to get to Lefkada in the next few days, but we are in no hurry.

Hope all is well in UK.

Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## bognormike

why do you do this to us? :roll:  :wink: We are still working...


So the Dutch are in Greece as well? The country must be empty............ :!:


----------



## nicholsong

Definitely do not 'hurry' in Greece, or even walk fast - it can attract an 'on-the-spot' fine. 

But only if the village policeman is not in the kaffenion discussing politics with his mates.

Enjoy it all. I will be not far behind you.

Geoff (Grecophile)


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
Glad to hear you are having such a good time,it is currently lashing it down here in Yorkshire  !
Hope you manage to visit Lefkas,it is a lovely place.
We have never visited Greece in the Motorhome (we will one day!) but we have been on many occasions by air.
If you have the time try Parga,that is a very pretty town.
Enjoy and keep us posted on your adventure!

regards,

Val


----------



## teemyob

*Hello*

Sounds Great,

Say hello to Max & Hans for us. She gave us a great tip for Roompot parks. We met them at Arcen in Limburg.

TM


----------



## Grizzly

It's lashing it down with rain here too ! 

Glad you got there and are enjoying it. Wish we were back....( though this time we'd change the batteries in the automatic watering system first and so not come back to a semi-baked desert of dead shrubs   


G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello all

Still having a great time, still at the same place, the sea is so inviting and its and we are right there next to it.

Max and Hans left us yesterday to move on to Lefkades, we went there on the scooter and did 125 miles looking for a spot to move to. Lefkade is beautiful but it can wait to after the weekend.

Hot sunny with a nice breeze, had the best Lamb Kleftico yesterday.

Life is great, catch you all later.

Pat and Neil


----------



## bess91

We've all met up again in Pagonia.
Hans and I went off for two days to Lefkada. Stayed at campsite Kariotes and hired a jeep to explore the mountain villages.
Beautiful but nothing for us with the camper.

Maxine and Hans


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello,

We have met up with Hans and Max.

Managed to kayak 5 miles today.

Its very sticky and muggy today, boy was that sea a refreshing chilly dip.

Got eaten alive by mossies yesterday, so wont be staying out drinking with Max and Hans tonight.

Still having a great time, not regretting coming for one bit, although I would say things are more expensive than last time.

Pat and Neil


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Still raining in Yorkshire  !
Glad you are enjoying every minute of it,keep us posted!

Val


----------



## bess91

*Kefalonia*

Hi all,

We came over to Sami by boat from Astakos €95 and staying at campsite Karavomilos €19.50 without electric.

Went around the island by car. Loved Assos, Fiskardo and the North much more than the south.

Pat and Neil also here. They came from Vassiliki and wild-camped Assos and the last i knew were wild camping on Atheras beach.

We will leave on Monday ferry back to Astakos. Ferry from Patras Tuesday.There is also a ferry from Poros to Killini €115 and Sami to Patras €170.

Just going now to Melissani caves.

Max and Hans


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Having such a great time, there is a bit of breeze here at last.

Its very beautiful, and we are free camping on the beach only a few metres from our van on the beach at Atheras (wonderful).

Kayaked around the little island in front of us, and found a little cave with a beach in it, it was lovely and cool.

Just gone out on the scooter to explore the island and visit Max and Hans at Sami on the opposite side of the island with them know drinking a nice cold drink, the wind is blowing and there is a nice breeze.

Not much wild camping going on anywhere, but we love it where we are and will go out and explore on scooter.

Regards Pat and neil


----------



## Grizzly

Give over you lot, you're making me jealous !  

Suddenly, back here in UK, there seem to be an awful lot of Greek holidays up for grabs. Have prices dropped there or something ???

Glad all is well, enjoy and don't spare a thought for us all here where the breezes are not so far above bitter cold today. Flaming June ? I don't think so.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Sorry Grizzly

But Still having a great time in sunny hot Kefalonia, still on our beach camping next to the sea.

Had a great time scootering about seeing the island, some of which is beautiful, havent gone south to the really touristy part, as dont want to spoil our love of Kefalonia.

Bit more cooler today with a strong breeze.

But still over 30c


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*

Hello Max & Hans,

Hope you are well?

Our youngest two Daughters are Island hopping in Greece at the moment. 23c In the UK and roasting hot.

TM


----------



## PAT4NEIL

We left Kefalonia yesterday as the weather has decided to change.
Got the ferry from Poros to Kyllini managed to negotiate a good deal 90euros, instead of 140 or more.

The weather forecast doesnt look great in the north so have headed south to Gialova, one of our favourite places from last year.
We are at camping Erodios 23.50E per night including electricity, which we have taken for a few days, as the gas could be getting a bit on the low side. 4.50E for electricity is a bit on the steep side, but the plots have rafia roofing so no sun to charge the batteries.

Its not to bad this is the first time we have had to use a campsite in Greece. We took and good look around on the scooter to find a place suitable for wildcamping, but its very restricted here due to the nature reserve.

Decided to stick it out on the the campsite for a day or too.

Now its gone grey and raining but forecasted only for a day, then hopefully sunshine back again.

We will head north to Kyllini after the weekend staying there for a few days before ferry out of Patras to Ancona.

We have had a superb holiday in Greece, done loads of relaxing and now many miles at all. Every plot we have been a stones throw away from the sea. None of our worries about coming and would thoroughly recommended it.

Pat and Neil


----------



## nicholsong

SHSSSSSSSSSH!!!!

Don't tell everybody! - especially the ******s [edited for racist reason]

Glad you have enjoyed yourselves, Yamas!

Geoff (Grekophile)


----------



## peejay

Hi Pat,

I'm so glad you've enjoyed it, we had a brill time as well. Unfortunately we're both back at work now all fed up.  :lol: 

Don't know if it helps but theres several places along Kalogria beach, about 50kms west of Patras and used by quite a few Dutch and German vans. Its a good last stop off, about 3/4 hours drive from the ferry.

2 good spots we have used..

N38.15660 E21.36794

N38.15223 E21.36885

Cheers and heres hoping you get a sea view on the ferry back. :wink: 

Pete & Judy


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks Peejay, I have some of those camps marked in Kalgoria, I think the Dutch and germans mentioned theres one there in the woods.

We will stay at Kastro Kyillni, the beach is marvellous, but if no room will head for Kalgoria.

Suns come out, but there is some grey cloud on the horizon.

Glad you had a good time, and no doubt we will be feeling pretty low once we are back into the UK.

Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## bess91

We are now on our way home coming into Ancona yesterday, a night in Igea Marina and now in Fussen.

We had a rough crossing but a good spot on the boat. Lots of refugees in Patras, saw one trying to get under a Swiss van so Pat and Neil be on alert. Enjoy the rest of your stay in "gay lover" and Kyllini.

It was much cooler in Italy but apparently we will be home on Saturday to glorious sunshine.

Trev when are you next in Holland?

Max and Hans


----------



## Grizzly

bess91 said:


> . Lots of refugees in Patras, saw one trying to get under a Swiss van


Interesting: we did that trip in late May and the Greek police went through each and every lorry, car and motorhome getting on to the ferry at Patra. I've never seen so many police in one place and we were very late leaving. We were late into Igoumenitsa but there was a substantial police presence there and those boarding had clearly been searched. When we got to Ancona there was yet another search before we were allowed to leave the boarding ramp and swarms of Italian police waiting for us.

No-one would tell us what they were looking for but it was very high security and we assumed some sort of terrorist warning.

Could have been loking for refugees however. No-one actually spoke to us other than barked commands !

Safe journey; you'tre right about the weather here- forecast even hotter mid-week.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks for the warning Max

We have just moved plots on the campsite and now have front row sea view, its really great, that means every stop we have made in Greece we have been next to the sea.

The days are slowly counting down, we are on the ferry next Thursday.

Glad we decided to re visit GiaLova, and its great to have free wifi too.

Pat


----------



## peejay

Grizzly said:


> bess91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Lots of refugees in Patras, saw one trying to get under a Swiss van
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting: we did that trip in late May and the Greek police went through each and every lorry, car and motorhome getting on to the ferry at Patra. I've never seen so many police in one place and we were very late leaving. We were late into Igoumenitsa but there was a substantial police presence there and those boarding had clearly been searched. When we got to Ancona there was yet another search before we were allowed to leave the boarding ramp and swarms of Italian police waiting for us.
> 
> No-one would tell us what they were looking for but it was very high security and we assumed some sort of terrorist warning.
> 
> Could have been loking for refugees however. No-one actually spoke to us other than barked commands !
Click to expand...

Strangely we had no problems.
There were alot of refugees hanging around outside the port and we saw one trying to climb the perimiter fence but the razor wire at the top put him off and he gave up.

All vehicles were being checked before boarding but we left bang on time.
They were calling the motorhomes forward to the centre of the loading ramp and checking them one by one there before loading.
The bloke who checked us wasn't Police, but from what looked like a private firm contracted in with something like 'securicor' on his teeshirt. He looked totally bored and disinterested, had a quick look inside, asked us to pull down the front bed and that was it. Didn't bother looking in the toilet compartment or the garage. I could have had about 6 stowed away and got away with it. 
No checks whatsoever at Ancona, straight off and out of the port.

Pete

Pete


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> There were alot of refugees hanging around outside the port and we saw one trying to climb the perimiter fence but the razor wire at the top put him off and he gave up.


Lots of refugees around while we were waiting and several got into the port area but were quickly rounded up by police or security. As we were leaving several got through the fence close to the Anek town offices and we think they might have got away with it as no-one appeared to spot them.

The police who were searching insisted each lorry open sides, roof portholes and all other orifices as well as doing a thorough search underneath.

We think the Italian police were also training recruits to search as there were very many young " new" looking ones and an English speaker was called forward to deal with us !

Out of interest: In Patra where did you take your return tickets to have them checked and collect your Camping on Board pass ?

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Yes where did you go in Patra for your onboard camping passes.
At Ancona they just gave us when we were boarding the ship.

Weather just the right temperature here, went to Voidakola beach today, but the water was absolutely freezing.

40 motorcycling from the African Twin Greece group have turned up on our site. I am sure Neil will be over there making their acquaintances.

Pat


----------



## Grizzly

PAT4NEIL said:


> Yes where did you go in Patra for your onboard camping passes.
> At Ancona they just gave us when we were boarding the ship.


We arrived early for the ferry and parked close to the small row of shops on the dockside. We were soon joined by several other motorhomes. They all assumed we knew what we were doing. The Anek desk in the terminal building was closed until after we had been told the boat would start loading but we talked to a German couple and they had collected their boarding pass and had their tickets checked in the Anek offices in town. We walked over there and did the same and so were able to join the queue for the boat rather than waiting for the terminal office to open.

In Ancona we went to the ferry terminal - well, it would be hard to say where but a 5 minute drive from where you board- and got our actual tickets and passes. We only had a computer print-out of the number given when we booked.

It was all as clear as mud but would have probably worked out OK in the end- though we weren't to know that.

G


----------



## peejay

PAT4NEIL said:


> Yes where did you go in Patra for your onboard camping passes.
> At Ancona they just gave us when we were boarding the ship.
> 
> Pat


We got our passes from the main Anek office next to the bus station across from the port. Theres nowhere to park but I practiced my Greek driving procedures, left Judy in the van on the main road next to no parking signs with the 4 way flashers on and quickly went into the office to get the passes, they were very quick and I was back out within 2 minutes.
Then, If the ship is in you should then be able to go straight to the queue forming next to it.
As grizzly said, you can also go to the main terminal but the Anek office doesn't open until about an hour before the ship sails and there will almost certainly be a big queue.

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Greece 2010 blog updated*

Hello all

Just recovered enough from our holiday to update our Greece 2010 trip blog.

We had such a great time and can thoroughly recommend Greece for a trip with the motorhome.

Heres the link to our blog

www.neilandpat.blogspot.com

Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## mlynnf50

*holiday in Greece*

We have just come back from Greece, we were there for 5 weeks,
If you get chance go to Pylos and head toward Gialova, There is a fantastic site there right on the beach called Navarino camping and lots to see and do, then drive up the coast to Lefkas.

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

*Re: holiday in Greece*



mlynnf50 said:


> We have just come back from Greece, we were there for 5 weeks,
> If you get chance go to Pylos and head toward Gialova, There is a fantastic site there right on the beach called Navarino camping and lots to see and do, then drive up the coast to Lefkas.
> 
> Have a wonderful time.


Hello we must have overlapped.

We were at Gialova for 5 days but we stayed at camping Erodios.
We also explore Lefkas on our scooter, and got the ferry from Vassiliki to Kefalonia.

Gialova is one of our favourite places, with it being a nature reserve, and the wonderful beaches, Voidikila being one of them.

Cor, I am back there already.

Pat


----------



## peejay

Hi Pat;

Enjoyed your blog, sorry to hear about Ammoudia.

We stayed there for a few nights in May this year, one night on the sandy area in the trees and the other on the port area where you parked. We were chatting to a Greek motorhomer who said they were soon going to clamp down on the wildcamping here so unfortunately it looks like he was right. 
Motorhomes have been parking there for years apparently and have brought a lot of custom to the taverna's and shops, especially out of season, theres no campsite nearby afaik so its a bit of a strange decision. 
It is a shame as its a lovely little town.

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL

peejay said:


> Hi Pat;
> 
> Enjoyed your blog, sorry to hear about Ammoudia.
> 
> We stayed there for a few nights in May this year, one night on the sandy area in the trees and the other on the port area where you parked. We were chatting to a Greek motorhomer who said they were soon going to clamp down on the wildcamping here so unfortunately it looks like he was right.
> Motorhomes have been parking there for years apparently and have brought a lot of custom to the taverna's and shops, especially out of season, theres no campsite nearby afaik so its a bit of a strange decision.
> It is a shame as its a lovely little town.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Its a great place Ammoudia. When talking to the locals and then the police too we got the impression that it was the local hotels and apartments that were complaining to the Mayor, who then got the police involved. New Signs went up a few days before we arrived, and apparently 40 vans were moved off then. Mostly dutch and Italiens that turn up every year for a few months. They had even arranged with the local bar/taverna to put in a large TV and they were going to watch the whole world cup there.

The tavernas and bars were so upset that people couldnt stay as apart from coach visitors that were taking the river boat cruises that didnt have much trade.

We would have gladly paid a few euros to stay on that harbour parking area but they have limited it to 24 hours.

Regards Pat


----------



## rexos

Now then, (I got that from my Yorky mate)
This will make you all jealous. We arrived back from Stoupa in the Peloponnese last Saturday after a three week break, stopping at Camping Kalogria with Vassilli as our host,and I am now parked in my truck at.................wait for
it.......................... Immingham Container Port!
It doesnt get much better, sorry, different than this eh?
Best wishes, Rex. (With Denise on hols)


----------



## rexos

Forgot to say,
"Hiya Gaspode"
We met briefly at Calais Aire last friday evening.
Hope you are well?
Regards Rex


----------

